# My Results From My 07 Tundra



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

well we headed out to bristol with the 30rls in tow. pretty much all up hill and have to say it did great sucked down some gas but what can you expect. we had four of us piled in and all our gear. the only problem we had was coming home and the sway control somehow quit working. also had some issues with the truck bouncing in the rear end but figured i didnt have enough weight on the tongue. seemed the tundra wanted to drift in the front time to time but all in all it was a nice ride.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi.
You might want to make sure the ball height is appropriate, because a couple of inches high in the front can make a big difference in towing. When I traded trucks, that was a problem. What kind of sway hookup do you have?
Darlene


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> the only problem we had was coming home and the sway control somehow quit working. also had some issues with the truck bouncing in the rear end but figured i didnt have enough weight on the tongue. seemed the tundra wanted to drift in the front time to time but all in all it was a nice ride.


I'll ask too







what kind of sway control? If the front end seemed light or was drifting my first thought would be you're weight distribution isn't transferring enough weight to the front of the truck causing it to give you that sensation.

Mike


----------



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

i'm using the reese sway control and an eazy-lift wd. i hooked up and made measurements from front to rear and the tv sat at 37 even in front and back. any thoughts.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

rmsmith1208 said:


> i'm using the reese sway control and an eazy-lift wd. i hooked up and made measurements from front to rear and the tv sat at 37 even in front and back. any thoughts.


Where was it with no camper on back?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

rmsmith1208 said:


> i'm using the reese sway control and an eazy-lift wd. i hooked up and made measurements from front to rear and the tv sat at 37 even in front and back. any thoughts.


I was referring to the OB being level when hooked up.........should be same height, front and back, on level surface, when hooked up. I HOPE you're not referring to the Reese friction bar sway control that many dealers stick customers (including myself, until I became educated) with. It's only designed for anything 26' or shorter, according to it's manufacturer. It won't handle that 30'er. I found out the hard way with the 31RQS, and ended up with the Reese Dual-Cam High-Performance sway control. It's a winner.








Darlene


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Were your Black and Grey tanks full?

I left Darlington last year with full holding tanks and had a sway problem until dumping the tanks at the Flyin J near the NC border. A few weeks later, a trip to the scales revealed a very low tongue weight percentage. I have to pack accordingly and sometimes use water in the fresh tank to counter additional weight in the waste tanks.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

rmsmith1208 said:


> i'm using the reese sway control and an eazy-lift wd. i hooked up and made measurements from front to rear and the tv sat at 37 even in front and back. any thoughts.


When you got 37 (inches, I presume) front and back, how were you measuring? Was it with the weight distribution hooked up and from the ground to the top of the wheel opening? If so, are both wheel openings the same height from the ground with no trailer?

If you already understand what I'm about to describe, maybe someone else will benefit. Anyway, what needs to be done is to first measure from the ground to some point at each end of the truck. It could be the top of wheel openings or the bottom of each bumper. Do this on level ground. Next hook up the trailer using the WD bars. When the weight distribution is correctly set, both of the previously measured points should drop the same amount (say 2 or 3 inches). This means that the trailer tongue weight is being shared by both truck axles/springs. You don't want both ends of the truck to have the same measurement, in your case 37 inches, unless they were both the same without the trailer.

Bill


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Something I have mentioned in the past is that the front and rear suspensions are not always equal. Equal drop does not equate to equal weight distribution.
An experiment I tried recently was to sit in the back of our 4Runner and measure the drop. Then go around to the front and put all my weight (which is considerable, by the way) on the front suspension. I got 1" drop on the rear, but only 3/4" on the front.
This is something maybe everyone with a WD hitch ought to do to get an idea of the proportion of drop on the front and rear with equal weight applied.

Bob


----------



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

ya i'm using the reese friction sway. i did take measurements before and after hooking up. the tanks were empty but not alot of stuff up front in the tt. i may try to reset it this weekend and make sure everything is to specs.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

> I HOPE you're not referring to the Reese friction bar sway control that many dealers stick customers (including myself, until I became educated) with. It's only designed for anything 26' or shorter, according to it's manufacturer. It won't handle that 30'er. I found out the hard way with the 31RQS, and ended up with the Reese Dual-Cam High-Performance sway control. It's a winner.





> ya i'm using the reese friction sway.


Darlene is right, the friction sway bar *WILL NOT* do a good job of sway control on a trailer that long and heavy. Those bars work by trying to resist or control sway (once the sway has already started) and keep the trailer from fishtailing out of control. When you start dealing with trailers 26' or longer, the mass/length combination of the trailer is more than the friction bars can contain if any significant sway gets started.

I think you'll be much happier, and safer, if you get a set-up that is designed to prevent sway from starting in the first place such as the Reese Dual-Cam HP, Equalizer, or Hensley Arrow. The HA is expen$ive, but those who have that system swear by it.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> Something I have mentioned in the past is that the front and rear suspensions are not always equal. Equal drop does not equate to equal weight distribution.
> Bob


I agree with your point. Most vehicles would have different rate springs on front and rear, granted. But the setup instructions of most, if not all, hitch makers is to get the same drop front and rear. This would be close enough to work well presumably.

Bill


----------



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

right on. i'm going to add the reese dual cam sad i had to drill those holes for the ball mount for the sway bar though. when setting up the tv height was at 39 and settled to 37 front and rear. so how hard is the dual cam to set up and also do you have to do anymore drilling into the frame


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I would humbly suggest that you may be over your payload limit on the Tundra, and that might be the source of your problems.







You mentioned that the front was drifting and the rear end was bouncing in your original post. You also said you were carrying four passengers and "gear".

According to Toyota's specs, although the towing capacity is 10,100 lbs, the payload capacity of the crew cab is only 1495 lbs. The 30RLS published specs show a 655 lb. tongue weight, but everyone will tell you that Keystone is light on their specs. (Specs do not even take into account weight of full propane tanks or batteries, or water weight !) I would suspect that your tongue weight is much closer to 1000 lbs, and tongue weight takes away from the TV's payload or GVWR. Manufacturers only count a 150 lb. driver and standard options when quoting specs. Add up your driver and three passenger's weights, weight of options and weight of everything else you are carrying in the truck, then the tongue weight, and I bet you are at or over your payload rating.

I know you are proud of your truck, and I'm not trying to 'diss it, but this is the primary challenge with all 1/2 ton trucks. I tow with a 1/2 ton too, and with my truck and 26RS packed, I still have about 500 lbs. to play with on the payload. In the fall, firewood takes up much of that extra though.

I would suggest heading to the closest truck scales with everything loaded up for camping to get some data on your weights. Then you can determine if you need to take out or redistribute some weight.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Go Vols,

That was probably as humble as it could get.

RMSmith1208,

You do need a real WD hitch setup, glad your getting one. Your really stretching your new truck so don't expect much. You said you were getting a push. You sure would, and I think you should seriously consider LT Tires. At least they have the backbone to hold that push. Look real hard at the brake controller as well. On the Prodigy you should at least be using B2 as that trailer weighs way more then your truck. Slowing down the trailer quicker should reduce some of the push but of course that must be overcome by a more stout sway control when your in turns. Get on the Tundra Solutions forum and see what that trans is all about. Maybe it is just fine but it is still a trans from a 1/2 ton and you got quite a load on it.

Make one change at a time and the improvements will come.


----------



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

thanks for all the good info. i was towing empty all tanks and fresh water. i'm going to find a scale to take some weight measurements. as far as towing the tt it did a good job just need to get the bugs worked out. hope this tundra will work out for the job cause i did get rid of my baby for this tv


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

rmsmith1208 said:


> thanks for all the good info. i was towing empty all tanks and fresh water. i'm going to find a scale to take some weight measurements. as far as towing the tt it did a good job just need to get the bugs worked out. hope this tundra will work out for the job cause i did get rid of my baby for this tv


I hope so too, b/c I'm sure my DH will be getting one in the future.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> thanks for all the good info. i was towing empty all tanks and fresh water. i'm going to find a scale to take some weight measurements. as far as towing the tt it did a good job just need to get the bugs worked out. hope this tundra will work out for the job cause i did get rid of my baby for this tv


I hope so too, b/c I'm sure my DH will be getting one in the future.
[/quote]
Yeah me too!

I would also suggest that you might want to send a PM to Herbicidal...our resident Toyota guru and active participant on Toyota Solutions. btw, there is not (was not - - as of a few weeks ago) another individual on T/S towing anything as big as even my 25RSS so I would advise you take any T/S member responses specifically about your towing situation with a grain of salt and contact Herbicidal.


----------



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

sounds good. thanks for all the advice


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I just put a deposit down on a new Tundra this weekend









I ordered a Crewmax 4 wheel-drive with a buncha options and the TRD suspension package (off road "tuned", Bilstein shocks, bigger tires). I almost went for the 2 wheel drive that they had in stock, but I thought I'd better have the 4WD, you know.....just in case.

I already know our 23RS has a dry weight of 5,060 pounds, with a tongue weight of 760 pounds. The first thing I did after we got the trailer was weigh it. I think the Tundra should handle the 23RS with no problem.

If it doesn't.........MBAKERS MADE ME BUY IT !!!

I'm excited! A new TV for the Utah trip !!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Insomniak said:


> I just put a deposit down on a new Tundra this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME







CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Insomniak said:


> I just put a deposit down on a new Tundra this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!








That's gonna be a cool trip anyway - and now even sweeter!!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on the new truck









I would strongly recommend upgrading to the dual cam sway control. Reese Part #26002 - should match your current set-up. I s it on line for about $175.

Thor


----------



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

crew max is a big truck. they didnt have any when i went to get mine. i looked at the long bed and wow it was definately long


----------

